# Domiplate accesory for Domino machine



## Lord Kitchener (6 Nov 2012)

Having a look at Domino videos on YouTube and came across this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTwZy645Udc

it looks like a very good idea and I think I would like to have one. Not living in the States this will be a bit tricky, so if there is anyone over here who fancies making one, or having one made, they can put me down as a potential customer.


----------



## petermillard (6 Nov 2012)

I bought one of these last year, and it's completely changed my usage of the Domino. You can get the plates direct from senecawoodworking.com, Ron and Ryan Wenner will ship internationally and mine took about a week or so to arrive. You could make your own, but the ones from Seneca Woodworking are very nicely made, worth the money IHMO.

Before getting this I'd had a fair few problems with my Domino - just niggly little alignment issues, inaccuracies, irritating 'drift' in the fence (the kind of thing that seems to be fairly common, I think, especially when making carcasses where e.g. the sides would end up proud of the base or top) to the extent that I'd pretty much stopped using it. Anyway, the DomiPlate has fixed these issues completely - absolutely bang on alignment every time. The only slightly weird part is having to use the Domino upside down, but to be honest I've done this for so long now that for me, it's the 'normal' way of using it.

So yes, thoroughly recommended if you're having those kind of issues with your Domino.

HTH Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Nov 2012)

Excellent. I wish I'd thought of it first!
S


----------



## JonnyD (6 Nov 2012)

I think I need one too. I wouldn't want anyone knicking my designs so I will get one direct from the states? 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Lord Kitchener (7 Nov 2012)

I've emailed the makers, no reply as yet, trust they've not been affected by the recent storm over there.


----------



## SBJ (7 Nov 2012)

petermillard":3thdfazv said:


> I bought one of these last year, and it's completely changed my usage of the Domino. You can get the plates direct from senecawoodworking.com, Ron and Ryan Wenner will ship internationally and mine took about a week or so to arrive. You could make your own, but the ones from Seneca Woodworking are very nicely made, worth the money IHMO.
> 
> Before getting this I'd had a fair few problems with my Domino - just niggly little alignment issues, inaccuracies, irritating 'drift' in the fence (the kind of thing that seems to be fairly common, I think, especially when making carcasses where e.g. the sides would end up proud of the base or top) to the extent that I'd pretty much stopped using it. Anyway, the DomiPlate has fixed these issues completely - absolutely bang on alignment every time. The only slightly weird part is having to use the Domino upside down, but to be honest I've done this for so long now that for me, it's the 'normal' way of using it.
> 
> ...




That's been my experience with the Domino, glad to hear I'm not the only one! I think I'll get a bit of aluminium plate from ebay and try and knock one up for myself for using with 18mm carcass material as it seems to be flat in that aspect. Not sure that I'd ever use it for 1/2" material.


----------



## petermillard (7 Nov 2012)

SBJ":1as52m3x said:


> [I think I'll get a bit of aluminium plate from ebay and try and knock one up for myself for using with 18mm carcass material as it seems to be flat in that aspect. Not sure that I'd ever use it for 1/2" material.


No, I've never used the 1/2" side. Worth mentioning that the 3/4" side has a slight 'step' in it to centre the domino in the thickness of the material, so if you just use a flat piece of ally the domino will be off centre slightly; if memory serves the cutter's centre is 10mm from the base.

I think I paid about £50 for mine, shipped; worth every penny, even if I do only use half of it


----------



## custard (7 Nov 2012)

I use the Domiplate, as well as the Multi Guide Stop and the Self Centring Guide Stop featured here,

http://www.dominoguide.com/

I use them on the orignal Domino and on the Domino XL.

My workshop is being packed up at the moment, waiting for a move to Lymington in Hampshire. But I'll be up and running in my new workshop in January. So if anyone is passing through the New Forest area and wants to see these accessories in action, or get some hands on experience before buying, then feel free to send me a PM and you'll be welcome to visit.


----------



## Giff (7 Nov 2012)

I have the Domiplate as well and wouldn't be without it. Very accurate. I got it from Seneca as well and the delivery was very quick and not that expensive. I bought the Festool knob from them too and although you could make something it just works as soon as it arrives. Geoff


----------



## Lord Kitchener (7 Nov 2012)

Well, hopefully they will answer the email I sent them soon, though it's been more than 24 hours...


----------



## petermillard (8 Nov 2012)

Lord Kitchener":1ex1p39c said:


> Well, hopefully they will answer the email I sent them soon, though it's been more than 24 hours...


Not to excuse their tardiness, but it's been a pretty busy 24 hours in the US, at the end of a pretty busy week  I don't think this is their day-job, either...

If you were after info I might have, or if you wanted to see the plate in the flesh, I'd be happy to help.

Pete


----------



## Lord Kitchener (8 Nov 2012)

petermillard":18g432qa said:


> Lord Kitchener":18g432qa said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hopefully they will answer the email I sent them soon, though it's been more than 24 hours...
> ...




I wouldn't want anyone to think I was an impatient kind of a guy, but stuff can hang around on the internet for years, and sometimes the first indication that people no longer do things they used to do is when emails go unanswered. I've got work waiting for it, so if ordering one from them is going to be quick and simple then great, otherwise I need to order some suitable material (I was thinking Tufnol) and make one myself. I don't need the offest, just a flat plat with some holes in it will do very well.

Thanks for the offers by the way, I already know I want/need one, now it's just a questionn of which is going to be the quickest way of getting one.


----------



## petermillard (8 Nov 2012)

Lord Kitchener":1zm1rbn4 said:


> ...but stuff can hang around on the internet for years, and sometimes the first indication that people no longer do things they used to do is when emails go unanswered.


Ah, OK. In that case I can confirm that they're definitely still in business - Ron Wenner is a FOG member, his last post on Nov 2nd was regarding a new batch of domiplates that had just arrived; that said, if you need one now, then making your own is probably the fastest way of getting one.

Cheers, Pete.


----------



## SBJ (10 Nov 2012)

Ali ordered from ebay, arrived this morning. £14.30 delivered for a piece of 300x180x10mm plate.

A little bit of fiddling around and this is what we've got:













I did mill a 1mm step into the base to centre on 18mm boards in the end, it would only have bugged me if I didn't!

I've had a quick play and it works a treat, disappointing that you have to do it though.


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Nov 2012)

Like the name :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Kitchener (10 Nov 2012)

SBJ":w73fixfs said:


> A little bit of fiddling around and this is what we've got:




PM Sent


----------



## petermillard (10 Nov 2012)

SBJ":3jssxrk8 said:


> Ali ordered from ebay, arrived this morning. £14.30 delivered for a piece of 300x180x10mm plate.
> A little bit of fiddling around and this is what we've got... I've had a quick play and it works a treat, disappointing that you have to do it though.


Nice one! You might want to think about putting a handle/knob on the front of it - I've found it definitely makes it easier to use. And yes, maddening that you have to do it, but gratifying when it works properly.


----------



## Giff (10 Nov 2012)

That is impressive Stuart but I think it helps that you have an engineering workshop ! Geoff


----------



## SBJ (10 Nov 2012)

All done with woodworking tools Giff!


----------



## Giff (10 Nov 2012)

Well it looks good. I have found a limitation with the Domiplate when I have been using it a curved piece. One with the same size plate that screws on the baseplate, but a 50mm projection. It wouldn't be quite as stable but would mortice the correct depth. Geoff


----------



## Lord Kitchener (10 Nov 2012)

SBJ":6ojnb52w said:


> All done with woodworking tools Giff!




Did you get the PM I sent?


----------



## Lord Kitchener (14 Nov 2012)

Lord Kitchener":2q57jf68 said:


> I've emailed the makers, no reply as yet, trust they've not been affected by the recent storm over there.




Well, that was a week ago and there's still no reply.

They haven't provided any other way of getting in touch with them, unfortunately.


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Nov 2012)

Have you tried posting on the FOG festool owners group ??


----------



## Lord Kitchener (14 Nov 2012)

chippy1970":3twwukz7 said:


> Have you tried posting on the FOG festool owners group ??




Why? Are there other people who make them too?


----------



## Giff (14 Nov 2012)

I have tried to contact them by email as well about their XL domiplate and no response. Maybe they have gone but on their site it says that they are opening a shop soon. Chippy's suggestion of a query on FOG maybe a good idea as there are a lot of US ( mainly ) people on there and someone may know, or their email might have a problem. Geoff


----------



## Lord Kitchener (14 Nov 2012)

Giff":2mr29wyd said:


> I have tried to contact them by email as well about their XL domiplate and no response. Maybe they have gone but on their site it says that they are opening a shop soon. Chippy's suggestion of a query on FOG maybe a good idea as there are a lot of US ( mainly ) people on there and someone may know, or their email might have a problem. Geoff




Thanks. My problem is that I need one now, and my worry is that posting enquiries on the FOG, when the email has gone unanswered (I think a week is usually long enough to sort out an email problem) , is going to mean that I'm throwing good time after bad.

So, as the time is more important to me than the money, if anyone has got one that they don't really need at the moment, I'm happy to post them a cheque for £70 today for it (or I could pay by PayPal if that was better)


----------

